# Hammerhead



## Tarynitup (May 13, 2009)

*Shark trip out of Port Aransas 5-19-09*
*9' 180 lb Hammerhead*


----------



## Corey270 (May 18, 2009)

Nice...I bet that was a fun fight.


----------



## Michael Shindle (May 22, 2004)

Mmmmmm...delicious Scalloped Hammerhead. Named so because they taste like buttery scallops, except uh like not at all. I bet those crabs and eels like it though. They are probably TARYINITUP right now. "Shark fishing with conservation in mind." The conservation of "bottom dwellers" I guess.


----------



## jfred (Oct 27, 2006)

Is there no season on sharks in TX I thought there was a season in the Gulf


----------



## muddnasty (Oct 23, 2007)

uguystickleme


----------



## Tarynitup (May 13, 2009)

jfred said:


> Is there no season on sharks in TX I thought there was a season in the Gulf


 There is no season but there is limits


----------



## makorod (Jun 19, 2004)

*hammer time*

nice catch there, Tom.
glad to see you still at it !! going to chase some this weekend.


----------



## ol' salt (Jun 11, 2006)

9' and only 180 lbs. Looks a little chunkier than that to me. Or maybe that is just the fisherman in me making it bigger than it is.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Nice kill.. How are hammerheads on the grill?


----------



## originalSHARKHUNTER (May 20, 2009)

makorod said:


> nice catch there, Tom.
> glad to see you still at it !! going to chase some this weekend.


Glad to see you're still around too, David. Come by the dock when you can. Tom


----------



## mako (Nov 10, 2004)

Those guys look cute hugging each other.:biggrin:


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

mako said:


> Those guys look cute hugging each other.:biggrin:


ROFL


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

Why kill the fish just to show it off to a few people. Bet not a person ate the fish. not even that big of a shark. Turns me off and not on.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

great white fisherman said:


> Turns me off and not on.


You sure it's not just the dudes hugging in the back that's turning you off?


----------



## txmatt (May 21, 2009)

we cought a 748 punder yesterday in the am. i'll post a few pitcures later.


----------



## txmatt (May 21, 2009)

nice pics! bty


----------

